# MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  ;-)



## fledermausland (29. Februar 2012)

*MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Hallo zusammen, ich öffne mal einen neuen Fred, der alte ist hier

Kurzfassung: Da mein Netzteil gerade die Grätsche macht und ich kürzlich ein wenig viel Geld in meinen Bulldozer gesteckt habe, wird mein nächstes Netzteil nicht wie geplant das Corsair Pofessional Gold AX850 sondern ein Chinakracher vom Premium-Hersteller MS-Tech MS-N850-VAL. Zumindest auf dem Papier macht es ja eine relativ gute Figur - hat zwar kaum mehr Ampere als mein altes 500 Watt Netzteil aber wir werden sehen.
Ich bin mir der Gefahr bewusst , möchte es aber dennoch wagen! Wenn der Knallfrosch ankommt, mache ich ein kurzes Unboxing Video und dann später von dem Moment wo der Vorhang fällt und ich den Power-Knopf drücke ......
Es gibt dann entweder  für Euch was zu Lachen (Schadenfreude ist ja immer noch die schönste Freude) oder zum Staunen  bzw ich mich was zum Weinen   oder zum Staunen 

Config. ist in der Signatur......


----------



## poiu (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Brauchst einen Grund warum du denn X8 ersetzen musst


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Immerhin: eine OPP ist vorhanden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Falls du mehrere Tage offline bist wissen wir dann ja Bescheidwarum


----------



## chris1995 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Die schöne Hardware, hast du einen 2PC damit wir die Ergebnisse von verschiedenen Configs haben?  Steht der Feuerlöscher bereit?

Bin mal gespant wielange das Nt oder besser gesagt deine Komponenten!

MfG Chris


----------



## fledermausland (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *



poiu schrieb:


> Brauchst einen Grund warum du denn X8 ersetzen musst


 
Nee nee - damit bin ich total zufrieden ))  Endlich sind in BF3 wieder die beiden Grafikkarten der Flaschenhals und nicht die CPU und er verbraucht beim Spielen mit 45 % Last deutlich weniger Strom als mein Phenom II X4 955 auf 98 % Last  




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Immerhin: eine OPP ist vorhanden.


 
Was ist eine OPP ????   Operating Procedure ? 




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Falls du mehrere Tage offline bist wissen wir dann ja Bescheidwarum


 
Jaja - man muss nicht BITCHECKER sein, um sich selbst down zu bekommen


----------



## fledermausland (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *



chris1995 schrieb:


> Die schöne Hardware, hast du einen 2PC damit wir die Ergebnisse von verschiedenen Configs haben?  Steht der Feuerlöscher bereit?
> 
> Bin mal gespant wielange das Nt oder besser gesagt deine Komponenten!
> 
> MfG Chris


 
Na Klar  Ich baue das Netzteil erst in meinen Gaming Rechner, dann in das MediaCenter im Wohnziimmer und anschliessend in die elektrische Schreibmaschine meiner GöGa 

Sollte dann der Härte-Test in meiner Rig erfolgreich verlaufen sein - treibe ich CPU und das Crossfire Gespann an mit Buttermilch-Kühlung an ihre Grenzen 
Ich krieg das Ding schon klein 

Wenn´s brennt, puste ich einfach mit dem PC-Druckluftspray druff - Da ist ja Vakuum drin LÖL - Ach neeeeeee - das brennt ja auch )))))) VERDAMMT


----------



## Jonnyhh (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Wenn es in Hamburg laut knallt oder einen Black Out gibt, bist du es wohl gewesen!!!


----------



## fledermausland (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Gar kein Problem - Wenn ich aus dem Fenster gucke sehe ich das hier.


----------



## chris1995 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Da kannst du ja gleich eine extra Leitung legen  Gut dann gibs bald viel günstige Hardware, die wir nicht kaufen werden 
Ich bin mir sicher du kriegst das Ding klein!

Wann fängst du an zu testen? Damit ich vorchher noch die Akkus aufladen kann da ich nicht im dunkeln sitze 

MfG Chris


----------



## fledermausland (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Genau - ab zu ebay - gebrauchter 8150 für 100 EUR - kann nicht sagen ob er noch geht - liegt seit 100 Jahren im Regal und ich konnte ihn nicht testen, weil ich schon ein AM4 Board habe GRINS
Ich hab uns mal die hier bestellt - kurze Info mit Familiengrösse und Adresse an mich - dann weiss ich die Anzahl der Säcke.

Scherz beiseite - Amazon sagt vorraussichtliche Ankunft am Samstag - werde also hoffentlich am Wochenende dazu kommen.

Gesten ging mein Rechner mit einem PUFF aus - kein Bluescreen aber auch kein Rauch - nüx - musste danach Netzteil stromlos machen - erst dann ging er wieder. Jetzt krieg ich immer von ASUS AI Warnungsmeldungen, daß die 5V und 12V Leitungen zu viel oder zu wenig Strom bekommen. Es röchelt also noch .......... Ach ja - ab und zu gehen jezt immer sporadisch enige der Festplatten an und aus. ** Autoplay POPUP - Neuer Datenträger** ........ Entspannt mich nicht wirklich das alles.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *



fledermausland schrieb:


> Was ist eine OPP ????   Operating Procedure ?


 
Over Power Protection oder Überlastungsschutz!
Die laut Hersteller einzige verbaute Schutzschaltung!


----------



## fledermausland (29. Februar 2012)

Ach soooo - hab mich auch extra für ein hochwertiges Gerät mit aktiver PFC entschieden

Das Prachtstück kommt wohl doch schon Freitag -> DHL Sendungsverfolgung

Geht also heute los: Auspacken gleich nach der Arbeit, Einbau heute Nacht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fledermausland (3. März 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Alsooooooooooooooooo..........Video hat irgendwie nicht geklappt aber es ist auch eigentlich nichts grossartig aufregendes passiert.

Das Netzteil an sich machte nach dem Auspacken einen ganz guten Eindruck. Schwarz lackiert, alle Kabel sind in schwarz gesleeved. Zubehör ist natürlich gleich Null aber OK - es sei dahingestellt ob ein Netzteil in einem Samt-Beutel liegen muss bevor es eingebaut wird   Mal dran geschnuppert - IEEEEHhhhhhhhhh    Muhahahaa - Schon bevor es in den Betrieb ging, roch es nach schmorigem Plastik aber naja. Das ist halt der Preis des Preises. Anschlüsse sind reichlich vorhanden. Auch die Kabel sind erstaunlicher Weise ausreichend lang für normal große Gehäuse. Ich konnte alle Kabel auf der Rückseite des Boards langführen. 

Erster Start verlief gleich völlig problemlos. Durch den großen Lüfter ist es fast nicht zu hören. Was mir gleich auffiel: Komischer Weise braucht der Rechner jetzt gefühlte Ewigkeiten (ca. 20 Sekunden) bis er vor dem Bios alle Platten geprüft hat. Insbesondere eins der beiden externen eSATA HDD-bays (was leer ist !?) scheint für diese Verzögerung zu sorgen. Schalte ich es aus, ist der Start wie vorher. Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich aus dem "Energie Sparen" wieder starte, wacht der Bildschirm nicht wie gewohnt sofort auf, sondern erst nach ca.a 15-20 Sekunden. Sehr merkwürdig. Man hört in dem Moment auch ein Relais-Klicken aus dem Netzteil. Als wenn ganz bewusst erst nach dieser Zeit wieder Spannung auf die beiden Grafikkarten gegeben wird. Naja - deutlich schneller als komplett neu starten ist es natürlich trotzdem.

Im Idle zieht mein Rechner knapp 180 Watt (hHabe Strommessgerät dran hängen). Dabei ist das Netzeil quasi nicht zu hören. Wenn ma das Ohr direkt dran legt, hört man ein hochfrequentes Spulenfiepen. Habe gerade mal testhalber zwei Stunden Battlefield 3 gespielt. Zwischenzeitlich ging dabei der Verbrauch effektiv etwas über 500 Watt. Das Netzteil blieb trotzdem angenehm leise. System ist soweit völlig stabil. Auch unter Last keine auffälligen Spannungsschwankungen an 12V und 5V. Das hätte ASUS AI mir sonst sofort berichtet. Nach einiger Zeit Spielen verbreitete sich der Plastik-Schmor-Geruch vom Anfang schön im Zimmer. Hoffe das ist nach ein paar Tagen raus. 

Als ich dann BF3 beendete fiel mir ein recht lautes fiepen aus dem Netzteil auf. Wieder dieses Spulenfiepen aber diesmal auch aus 1,5m Entfernung deutlich wahrnehmbar. Nach ca. 2-3 Minuten hatte sich das Netzteil wieder eingekriegt und das Fiepen war weg. Scheint nur unter Last aufzutreten. 

Fazit: Das Netzteil bleibt was es ist - ein Chinakracher. Allerdings bleibt zu bemerken, daß es mein System momentan auch unter Last völlig stabil befeuert. (außer den Komponenten in meiner Signatur werden noch 3 x 140mm LED-Lüfter, 1 x 200mm LED Lüfter, 2 große Kaltlichtkathoden, 2 Lüftersteuerungen und knapp 10 USB Geräte mit versorgt. Der Lüfter ist angenehm leise. Preis- Leistungsverhältnis stimmt auf jeden Fall! 

Ich würde es -finanzielen Engpass vorrausgesetzt- auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen. Langfristig lässt es mr allerdings keine Ruhe. Zu gross ist de Angst, daß es doch mal durchknallt und evtl. die eine oder andere Komponente mit in den Tod reisst. Auf jeden Fall lasse ich den Rechner mit dem Ding weder nachts noch tagsüber laufen wenn niemand zu Hause ist. Nicht, daß unser Hund geröstet wird, nur weil ich einen Download fertig haben wollte .....


----------



## JackOnell (3. März 2012)

fledermausland schrieb:
			
		

> Alsooooooooooooooooo..........Video hat irgendwie nicht geklappt aber es ist auch eigentlich nichts grossartig aufregendes passiert.
> 
> Das Netzteil an sich machte nach dem Auspacken einen ganz guten Eindruck. Schwarz lackiert, alle Kabel sind in schwarz gesleeved. Zubehör ist natürlich gleich Null aber OK - es sei dahingestellt ob ein Netzteil in einem Samt-Beutel liegen muss bevor es eingebaut wird   Mal dran geschnuppert - IEEEEHhhhhhhhhh    Muhahahaa - Schon bevor es in den Betrieb ging, roch es nach schmorigem Plastik aber naja. Das ist halt der Preis des Preises. Anschlüsse sind reichlich vorhanden. Auch die Kabel sind erstaunlicher Weise ausreichend lang für normal große Gehäuse. Ich konnte alle Kabel auf der Rückseite des Boards langführen.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du gibst hier keine kaufempfehlung ich weiß nicht wie dein restliches sys läuft aber wenn du ein 850 Watt nt verbaust wo evtl 500 Watt ausreichenden sind.
Das teil produziert bestimmt ordentlich wärme oder ?


----------



## fledermausland (3. März 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Doch klar geb ich die   Ist ja nicht wirklich eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung: "Ich würde es _-finanzielen Engpass vorrausgesetzt-_ auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen."

Für den Preis finde ich es definitiv eine akzeptable Zwischenlösung - bis wieder genug Kohle für ein anständiges Netzteil da ist. Wie damals die nicht vollwertigen Ersatzreifen im Auto. Klar waren die Dinger Mist aber man konnte damit zur Werkstatt oder nach Hause fahren.

Wegen Wärme - das Netzteil läuft ja nicht immer auf vollen Touren - Hardware-Temps sind nur minimal höher als vorher. Es ist im Rechner unten verbaut und zieht sich ohne Umwege schön kalte Raumluft und pustet die dann gleich wieder hinten raus. Mag sein, daß man Probleme hat wenn man ein relativ geschlossenes Gehäuse hat aber mein Sniper besteht quasi ja aus Löchern mit ein bisschen Material drumherum 
Das Ding hat ja angeblich 80% Wirkungsgrad - sprich von den 850 Watt bleiben selbst im Optimalfall nur 680 effelkitve Watt übrig. Wie geplant ist da also noch ein wenig Luft. Grösser hätte ich auch nicht verbauen können, weil es im Gehäuse unten recht eng ist, weil dort auch der Schaltkasten für die Kaltlichkathoden sitzt. Vorher hat die selbe Hardware ein bequiet mit 500 Watt befeuert aber ist daran dann ja auch verstorben.

Wie gesagt - das Stinkeding kommt nächsten Monat ins Regal als Backup und dann wird endlich  dieses Netzteil hier verbaut. Denn kann ich auch wieder ruhig schlafen.


----------



## JackOnell (3. März 2012)

fledermausland schrieb:
			
		

> Doch klar geb ich die   Ist ja nicht wirklich eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung: "Ich würde es -finanzielen Engpass vorrausgesetzt- auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen."
> 
> Für den Preis finde ich es definitiv eine akzeptable Zwischenlösung - bis wieder genug Kohle für ein anständiges Netzteil da ist. Wie damals die nicht vollwertigen Ersatzreifen im Auto. Klar waren die Dinger Mist aber man konnte damit zur Werkstatt oder nach Hause fahren.
> 
> ...



Also ich hoffe mal das nichts passiert ich würde mit dem teil höchstens eine wakü befüllen


----------



## der_knoben (3. März 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *



fledermausland schrieb:


> Das Ding hat ja angeblich 80% Wirkungsgrad - sprich von den 850 Watt bleiben selbst im Optimalfall nur 680 effelkitve Watt übrig. Wie geplant ist da also noch ein wenig Luft.


 Das ist Quark.
Das NT kann nominell 850W abgeben, dadurch verbraucht es dann 850/0,8= 1063W aus der Steckdose.


----------



## fledermausland (3. März 2012)

Sehr gut. Dann ist ja noch mehr Luft. Werde mich dann wohl doch mal an OC von CPU und Graka wagen. Mein altes Netzteil ist dabei zum Ende immer zusammengebrochen...


----------



## User28 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Hallo danke für die Info werde mir auch dieses evtl die 920 Watt Version kaufen.Inzwischen mein 3. Netzteil hatte 2 Chinaböller und ein Corsair 850 AX  was auch nach einem Jahr durchbruzelte ist genau der gleiche Made in China Schrott wie die anderen Chinaböller.Obwohl das Corsair keine Probleme bei meinem Low System haben sollte Phenomx4 955 GTX 280 2x Festplatten 2x DVD Player + Kartenleser trotzdem durchgebrannt leider.Das gleich ist mit den Headset habe bereits das 4. nach 2 Jahren da frage ich mich echt was die Chinesen für nen Müll Produzieren oder ob sie extra Fehler einbauen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Du willst dir was kaufen?
Und für welche Hardware?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *



User28 schrieb:


> Hallo danke für die Info werde mir auch dieses evtl die 920 Watt Version kaufen.Inzwischen mein 3. Netzteil hatte 2 Chinaböller und ein Corsair 850 AX  was auch nach einem Jahr durchbruzelte ist genau der gleiche Made in China Schrott wie die anderen Chinaböller.Obwohl das Corsair keine Probleme bei meinem Low System haben sollte Phenomx4 955 GTX 280 2x Festplatten 2x DVD Player + Kartenleser trotzdem durchgebrannt leider.Das gleich ist mit den Headset habe bereits das 4. nach 2 Jahren da frage ich mich echt was die Chinesen für nen Müll Produzieren oder ob sie extra Fehler einbauen.


 
Du weißt, warum es Hersteller gibt, die Garantie auf ihre Produkte geben? Du kennst auch den Sinn der Garantie und weißt auch, wie man sie nutzt?!

Das etwas kaputt gehen kann, kann vorkommen, that's life! Das ist aber kein Grund, sich wieder bewusst Schrott andrehen zu lassen, der völlig überlabelt ist! Denn für 33€ kannst nur ein 33€ Netzteil bekommen bzw Technik, die man auch für 33€ verkaufen kann! Das schließt ein 850W Gerät aus. Für 33€ kannst du nämlich nur ein brauchbares 300W oder, vielleicht, ein schlechtes 400W Gerät bekommen. Das aber nur in der Sparausstattung mit billigst Lüfter, billigen Hinterhof Caps und sehr sparsamem Kabelbaum.


Kurzum: Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, sich kein Markengerät zu kaufen! Wer auf dieses überlabelte noName Zeugs hereinfällt, der ist echt selbst schuld, insbesondere wenn man darüber informiert wurde, was jetzt bei dir der Fall ist.

Oh und für deinen Rechner reicht ein 400W Netzteil locker aus! Da solltest auch kein semi Lüfterloses Teil nehmen, denen ich auch nicht weiter traue als ich sie schmeißen kann, sondern ein leises, permanent aktiv gekühltes Gerät eines guten Markenherstellers verwenden. 

Hier in Deutschland gibts da sogar den einen oder anderen Hersteller, der im ersten Jahr den Versand übernimmt und dir auf eigenes Risiko ein Austauschgerät zusendest, ohne dass du dein Gerät einsenden musst!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL  -  850 Watt für 33 EUR  -  Ich trau´mich und berichte  *

Wow 920W, soll da Kühlschrank, Microwelle, Kaffemaschine usw mit betrieben werden? Man sollte seiner teuren Hardware schon eine angemessene Qualität bieten. Sicherlich ist es immer mal möglich  das man Pech hat auch mit Markengeräten. Bei mir wurde 2 x das BeQuiet getauscht innerhalb 24 Std. und das 3. hielt nur ein Jahr. Das Enermax danach war nach 4 Monaten hin


----------

